# .410 shotgun/.45 long colt



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Looking thru the threads there seem to be some interest in the .410 shotgun.

In my tool/toy collection is a .410 derringer, that also shoots .45 long colt.
It is stamped as such.

Also one of my NEF/HR barrels is a .410/.45 long colt. This one is stamped on the barrel that it's a "Survivor" model. 
Looking at it closely, it is rifled the full length, and also has a screw-in choke with rifling inside it.

Now that leads me to believe that there is a good possibility that you "could shoot" a .45 long colt in most .410 shotguns.

I also have and old Crescent Arms SS shotgun, and as it's old, I don't know if I want to try it with a .45.
I would guess that a more modern would be able to handle the load, but I'm sure if you asked any of the gun companies they would tell you that you can only do it if it's stamped for it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

something better than the 45 long colt....a .410 slug...... i like big simple hunks of lead...they kill period....IMHO.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

> Now that leads me to believe that there is a good possibility that you "could shoot" a .45 long colt in most .410 shotguns.


No.

A .410 has a bore diameter of 0.410" sometimes you will find a few thousandths variation but not much. A .45 colt uses a bullet diameter of 0.454".
Trying to force a .454"dia bullet down a .410" bore sounds like a pipe bomb in the making.

The combo's have larger bore dia. to accommodate the .45 round.


----------



## Michael Leferink (Jul 12, 2003)

While I've heard of people shooting .44 mag. & .45 Colt rounds in H&R single shot .410 bore shotguns, the practice concerns me. As I'm sure you already know, the .410 is the actual inside bore diameter and not the gauge of these petite shotguns and most are produced with full chokes making the bore diameter at the muzzle even smaller. It might be safe enough to shoot a .41, .44 or .45 cal. bullet through a .410 bore shotgun if the load was mild, the barrel was open bore (no choke) and the bullets used were pure lead (soft). In an emergency, I'd do whatever was necessary to stay alive. Other than that, I'll stay with .410 slugs as they are proven safe and come close to producing .41 mag. performance. That is, of course when comparing it to a .41 mag. utilizing a soft lead bullet. Since I own a .41 mag. revolver, among others, I quit buying .410 slugs a long time ago. I would especially not try firing a revolver round through a side x side shotgun, that's a good way to damage two barrels. If you have ever seen a barrel blown off a s x s, you know what I mean! 

JMO,
MikeL


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

If you just had to know, you should tie the shotgun in a tire, hide behind a big tree with a string to the trigger, and use a weak mild load for the 45, not a modern day heavy load that stronger actions can use. 

Or use a slug like elkhound said. Brenneke makes or made some good 410 slugs.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

There's a pistol on the market today that shoots both the .410 and the .45. It's called the Taurus "Judge" It's a revolver. The earlier models shot the 2 l/2 in. .410 shell and .45. The new model will take the 3" .410 and a .45. 
Do a google search on Taurus pistols and you can see it along with a video. My son just checked on buying one in San Antonio. The dealer had one in stock (I think) and it was $460. 
You don't change barrels or cylinders either. The new model has a 5 shot cylinder. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Taurus 'The Judge" 410/45C 4" Blue 
$440.00 
Item #: 725327603177
Out of stock, accepting orders.
[Add to Wishlist] [Add to Cart] 


http://www.impactguns.com/cgi-bin/sc/productsearch.cgi?storeid=*0e85a5c41776301d67


.
.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

gunsmithgirl said:


> No.
> 
> A .410 has a bore diameter of 0.410" sometimes you will find a few thousandths variation but not much. A .45 colt uses a bullet diameter of 0.454".
> Trying to force a .454"dia bullet down a .410" bore sounds like a pipe bomb in the making.
> ...


Thanks you, take was sorta what I thought, as I said both the derringer and the H&R single shot are stamped .410/.45 long colt. So I imagine that that the barrel is over bored for it.

The old Crescent arms SS, I wouldn't have tried any way as it is more of a wall hanger.
When I first got it,(gun show find) I had some 3" .410 shells and did get away with shooting one in it, but sounded funny.

Turned out that you can only shoot 2-1/2 in in it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A gun thats MADE to shoot both is MUCH stronger than a simple shotgun.
The pressures involved are MUCH higher in the pistol cartridges vs a 410 shgotgun shell
DO NOT fire ANY cartridge in a gun not MADE for that cartridge


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I came across a double barrel 410/45 pistol one day in a pawnshop. I believe it was a Leaonard or something such as that. It was a really cool looking pistol. I just didn't have the spare money to buy it tho. Been dreaming about it ever since.


----------



## Irish farmer (Dec 21, 2007)

I have seen the Taurus revolver that shoots the .410 shells. The blue one that I saw was $399. The stainless cost more. I think it would be a great pistol to have.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Irish farmer said:


> I have seen the Taurus revolver that shoots the .410 shells. The blue one that I saw was $399. The stainless cost more. I think it would be a great pistol to have.


Didn't know they made a stainless one but that's actually the one that my son wanted. Don't know how much they are do you?? The arms dealer in S.A. that my son called said they were having a hard time keeping them in stock as they were so popular. 
I went to the Taurus website and saw a picture of a shilhouette that had been shot with the .410, very impressive. Looks to me like it would make a good home protection/defensive weapon. The .410 can fire so many different loads. Load alternating rounds; .410.... .45....410... .45.. and you'd have a pretty stout weapon. Could load the .410 with buckshot or a heavy load and it would definitely be a man/animal stopper.

Thanks


----------



## Irish farmer (Dec 21, 2007)

I dont remember the exact price of the stainless version. They seem to sell pretty fast here too.


----------

